

Ask HN: How to rehab Buick's image - crikli

The last few years Buick has really been trying to reach a market other than retirees.  Noticed it first with having Tiger pushing the Lacrosse, noticed it most recently with the ad for the Regal Turbo featuring a be-stubbled male model piloting the car along a coastal road whilst enjoying the melodious sounds of the turbocharger.<p>I'm curious what HN would propose.  Me, I'm a hacker, not an ad guy, but I'd start with 
a) reworking the logo and 
b) ditching their established names.<p>For example, I don't care if it's called the Buick Regal Ion Drive, it's still a Regal and therefore conjures images of being stuck behind some old gal looking between the dash and the steering wheel while cruising along at 10 under the speed limit.<p>What would you folks do?
======
count
Get rid of all the names, launch a new brand (see Scion). The _cars_ probably
aren't half bad, but I haven't even thought to look at them when buying a new
car - frankly, because they're Buicks.

------
rmah
In GM's largest market, China, Buick is a well respected luxury brand. Your
perceptions don't matter to GM because China is where GM's future lies.

